# If women only trusted their husbands!



## Ken N Tx (Dec 23, 2014)

There comes a time when a woman just has to trust her        husband... For example... A wife        comes home late at night, and quietly opens the door to her bedroom. From under the blanket she sees four legs instead of        two. She reaches for a baseball bat and starts hitting        the blanket as hard as she can.  Leaving the covered        bodies groaning, she goes to the kitchen to have a drink.   As she enters, she sees her husband there, reading a magazine."Hi Darling", he says, "Your parents have come to visit us,        so I let them stay in our bedroom. Did you say        "hello"?


----------



## Meanderer (Dec 23, 2014)




----------



## Sassycakes (Dec 23, 2014)

:lol::lol::lol:Too Funny !


----------

